
How to protect your DNA data before and after taking an at-home test - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/12/smarter-living/how-to-protect-your-dna-data.html
======
bookofjoe
>To delete your 23andMe data, head to your account settings page and find the
“Delete Your Data” option under “23andMe Data.” You can download any or all of
your data before you destroy it. If you agreed to have your sample saved, it
will also be physically destroyed.

>However, 23andMe uses a laboratory that must follow regulations under the
Clinical Laboratory Improvement Amendments, or CLIA. This means that some
data, including your DNA, sex and date of birth will be retained in order to
comply with these regulations. The company will no longer use that
information, though.

>To delete data from Ancestry, sign into your account, click the “DNA” tab and
choose “Your DNA Results Summary.” From there, click “Settings” and choose
“Delete Test Results.” You’ll have to enter your password again to confirm
that you want to delete your information.

>This process will delete your DNA data, as well as prevent you from appearing
in any family finder results. You can also delete your entire Ancestry
account. As with 23andMe (and any federally compliant DNA-testing company),
your DNA information will be retained for regulatory compliance purposes, but
nothing else, according to Ancestry’s privacy policy.

So you actually CANNOT delete your DNA information, since it is retained by
law for "regulatory compliance purposes." Which means that it is there for
NSA/CIA/DIA et al to access.

